# Would you be interested in watching....? Ginny is 315 days.



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 9, 2013)

So I was very interested in marestare but I do not have the right internet and equipment, I have two seperate barn cams on, one in her stall she is only in at night, and one on the pasture she is turned out on during the day right now. She is not showing any signs as of yet though.

I can give whomever is interested in watching my cameras the log in information to our remote cameras. It takes a few minutes the first time and it requires a simple download one time, but after that its very easy. I feel bad making people go through the steps to log on, so I hesitated to ask.

I guess you could see what her behaviors are and routine leading up to the big day, you could see her normal. This is all so new to me, it makes my head spin at times...






Val


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi Val, not sure if there is a rule about using a private cam, if anyone knows can you please post? If not, I for one would be happy to help you watch! We have our cam set up at home for our mares with five due this year yet, so I'm tuned in all the time to them, and many others on here. Can you share more info on your mare and some pics?


----------



## Whispering_Pines (Mar 9, 2013)

Hopefully someone can enlighten me on the rules of private cam's vs. marestare ect. Someone had posted earlier that if I were willing to share my log in information they had done that with others in the past. I will wait and see what others have to say.

Val


----------



## Eagle (Mar 9, 2013)

Welcome to the Nursery



Yes you can post your info here, we watch private cams and we also watch marewatchers cams too so don't worry. I am in Europe so I can easily watch the girls during the nights.

please share some info and pics of your mare and the future daddy (make sure you have permission from the owners if he isn't yours)

Renee


----------

